# How many cups of kibble do you feed?



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I feed Fromm LBP to my 20 month old. He gets 4 cups (389 kcal/cup). I found some calculators that say he needs more like 2000kcal per day. Just curious how many cups everyone feeds? I don't like the idea of feeding more than 4 cups a day, so I will be switching to Dr. Tim's Momentum which is almost 600 kcal/cup. Hopefully it agrees with him.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think how much to feed depends not only on the type of food but also the dog's age, activity level, and size. Also how well the dog does - some dogs need more because they burn it off, and other less. My gsd is 9 years-old, 30" tall at withers, and 126 lbs. He gets 4 1/2 cups a day - Solid Gold Barking at the Moon. I feed him 3x a day, 1 1/2 c. at each meal. Some meals he eats it all, others, not.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I feed my girls about four cups, my boys about 5-6 cups a day. Two of my boys are ideal, two thin. The skinnies leave food in their dishes. All are young: 1 year, 1.5 years, 1.5 years, and almost 3 years. 


I think the stuff has about 380 kcal/cup. Can't remember.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

4 cups dry a day with the food roll meat mixed in.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

My girl gets 150grams of K9 natural frozen raw food + whole chicken frame + 1 cup of nutrience grain free. This is given to her at different times of the day. She use to get more kibble but she never finished it all. She is at a perfect and healthy weight. I thought she was a bit over weight but the vet said she's not.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Butters gets 3 1/2 cups (431 kcal/cup) per day. 

She's not a very big dog - around 65 pounds, moderate activity level (for a GSD), just turned 1 year old. But despite her nice, sturdy structure, she is a bit on the lean side.


----------



## XindisMom (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm trying to help my girl fill out, so she was getting 3 cups of food, now I give her 5 -6 cups per day. She's 9 months old and I feed her nutri source large breed puppy. I haven't weighed her since she was 6 months and 47lbs. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to figure out if she's getting enough food?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Charlie gets threecups a day. 1.5 cups twice a day but she gets chicken or some meat and meat leftovers w/ the kibble. As well as treats through out the day.Luckygets one cup twice a day plus peanut butter balls with his three pills at breakfast and two more w/ his evening meds.he also gets whatever I dont eat from dinner and lots of chicken and other meats.Charlie is maintaing her weight and so is Lucky.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

When Newlie first came to us in December 2012, the rescue group was feeding him 3 cups twice a day. They felt he was slightly underweight and still a young dog. When he got to be around 80 pounds, I took him down to 21/2 cups twice a day and currently he is at 2 cups twice a day. He always acts like I am starving him to death, but his weight is staying around 80, give or take a pound or two, and he does get a few treats on most days. We think he is around 5 years old.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max just turned a year and is 80lbs and gets 4 1/2 cups a day of the fromm grain free food and 2 tablespoons of fromm canned food. He also gets many many training treats throughtout the day if not every day or a few times a week-it varies. He is on the thin side but looks good. Healthy stool. Im always watching his weight making sure he is not getting to thin.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

3 1/2 cups daily fed over 4 feedings. Fed at 6am,5pm,8pm and 9pm. This stopped Ramseys Bile puking for Good.


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl (Nov 5, 2015)

We feed Candiae Pure 3.5-4 cups/ day (split up through the course of the day), depending on activity level. Our guy is 115#.


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl (Nov 5, 2015)

Marksteven: our guy has puked up bile a few times now. He is newly adopted, vet says he probably just ate something that didn't agree with him but all his intake is monitored (he goes with us everywhere and is leash walked, never out by himself). It is irregular, infrequent, and seemingly without cause - never any food in it. Just curious what Ramsey's symptoms were. 



marksteven said:


> 3 1/2 cups daily fed over 4 feedings. Fed at 6am,5pm,8pm and 9pm. This stopped Ramseys Bile puking for Good.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Bandit is 1 yr old. He weights roughly 90 lbs. he eats 1 time a day 3 to 4 cups kibble and a can of canidua . sometimes i have to put cheese on it. hes super picky


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

ConcreteCowgirl said:


> Marksteven: our guy has puked up bile a few times now. He is newly adopted, vet says he probably just ate something that didn't agree with him but all his intake is monitored (he goes with us everywhere and is leash walked, never out by himself). It is irregular, infrequent, and seemingly without cause - never any food in it. Just curious what Ramsey's symptoms were.


A little background on ramsey, He is the 2nd shepherd i adopted from the local German Shepherd Rescue. I got him at 7 months. He is a "Puppy Mill " pup that was sold to someone at the now out of business Pet Land. He was surrounded to the rescue and i adopted him after the loss of my first shepherd. He always had poop issues and was dewormed multiple times with 2 cycles of Metroz. He started to become emaciated looking. At first i thought it was an immature digestive system or a severe Food allergy. I opted for Lab work for EPI and the results came back from Texas A&M as slightly Positive. I started him on Porcine based Enzymes fro Enzymes from Diane. It took awhile to see weight gain, but after switching to a fish based Kibble the poop issues completely disappeared. A couple of years ago Enzymes became short in supply and my finances had an issue. Slowly i weaned him off of enzymes with ZERO issues. EPI is not cured but treated and this is why i Know for fact his issue was a Severe allergy to Beef/chicken. However as he started to gain weight and fill out, the bile puking in the middle of the nite started. So i just spaced out the feedings so he isn't always going on an empty tummy. I know what folks think about Purina foods however he Thrived on Purina Pro Plans Salmon grain free food. he is now on fromms Salmon Tunalini and is doing GREAT. The only treats he gets are Rin Tin Tin baked grain free treats.


----------



## kauffmds (Nov 6, 2015)

Thor is my 3rd rescue shepherd. I'm lucky this time around, because he's very healthy, having been brought to the pound after his owner died. He's currently on Merrick Classic kibble, and eats 2 cups 2x/day, since he's not very active right now and was just neutered (he's 6 years old). We'll monitor his weight and adjust him accordingly, but I find ~ 1/3C left in the bowl each morning when I get up.

As far as our other 2 rescues: 

Cassie had irritable bowl syndrome and would have horrible bouts with diarrhea. I had to keep her on a vet prescription diet along with prednisone. We adopted her at 6 months of age; she'd been taken out of her home because of abuse.

Heidi was 6 years old and turned into the pound to be euthanized, because her owners "couldn't afford her veterinary care". Her problem was simple: she was allergic to fleas. 

When we adopted her, her entire saddle area had fallen out due to flea dermatitis, and both of her ears were so infected that they oozed puss. The dermatitis was quickly brought under control by a steroid injection and application of Frontline. Her ears were an issue for the rest of her life. 

Her Flea allergies brought on other allergies, such as food allergies. She would vacillate between vomiting and diarrhea. Her ears would get worse if she was given the wrong food. We had to keep her on a grain free food with an alien protein, like Duck with sweet potatoes. In the end, I cooked for her, which took care of the whole situation.

BTW, I noticed the posts involving empty vomiting (bile only). Heidi did that because her immune system was in overdrive. When we had her allergies under control, she no longer vomited, but there are a couple of different conditions that can result in this type of vomiting.


----------

